# clonazepam



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

or klonopin....
I have read over and over again that dp/dr is a symptom of anxiety that once the anxiety is under control, the dr eventually goes away. Sooo, if klonopin (or benzos) for that matter works dandy for anxiety (i have read this) how come there are people who say or experience they always have anxiety all their lives and the dp/dr doesn't go away? any explanation for this?
thanks much!


----------



## Roderer (Oct 17, 2008)

yesyes said:


> ...how come there are people who say or experience they always have anxiety all their lives and the dp/dr doesn't go away? any explanation for this?


There are several reasons for it.

One is that they might be irresponsible people, who don't follow their treatments, or self medicate themselves, or never ever atended a professional consult.

Two, they might be trolls. Don't you know what a troll is? If you are familiarized with forums, well, there's no need to explain. Try to see it this way: I register in any forum and tell my story of DP, how it got started, how many years it lasted, how unuseful were both meds and therapies for me, and etc. It would scare the hell outta you, wouldn't it? Anyone can say anything. And by the way, like the great Greg House says: "Everyone lies".

The third option is that they actually suffer from something more severe than anxiety. Which makes no difference with my first point. I mean: what's the difference between anxiety, depression, schizophrenia, psychosis, etc., if -anyway- you don't go visit a doctor, don't carry on with a proper treatment or take meds by yourself?

Yet, above all these issues, there is one that you got to keep in mind: stay away from sites like this! It would only feed your fears and anxiety. There's no such thing as "selfhelp community". The ones who recovered realised about this at some point and didn't come back and log in again. The rest of them are just a closed group that won't give a damn about what you are going through. For example, I introduced myself in this place several weeks ago: I've only got two replies. One said "I'd love to read your story". So I did post my story. Do you want to know how many replies I got? I even tried to colaborate in other threads, in order to become more active and -eventually- been payed some atention. None of this worked, of course.

In my humble opinion, benzos are very helpful. And also is psychotherapy. Beyond that, don't expect so much from anybody. At least not in here.

There's so much bullsh*t going 'round the net. Don't take it so seriously. Did you know about that depersonalization.info site? Sure you do. Goolgin' is the first thing most of us did/do when we need answers. Did you see that "Ask the Expert" section? C'mon! Who the heck is "the expert"? How can someone diagnose you via internet? God! I regret so many things in my life, and have had sought answers in the web if one of them.

Dreamchild.net is another bag of ridiculous nonsense and scary bullsh*t.

Piece of advice: don't stick around in places like these. There are people that even make threads about how their treatments are going and keep updating them. If that's not an obsession... what any other name would you use for it? And we all know that OCD makes things even worse for those with the so called depersonalization / derealization.

It makes me laugh at some point. They say they are depersonalizated, that they can't recognize themselves in the mirror, but yet still they remember their user account and its password. Funny thing.

Most of us (maybe a 99%) are self-diagnosed dumbasses who don't have the balls to face a doctor and tell how we feel.

It's not my intention to be rude, but it's very frustrating when places like this work the way they do. Instead of _self-help communities_, they should be called _mutual-pity and indulgence communities_.

Don't let anyone drag you down. Miserable people will just make you more miserable. And that's the thing you need the less.

Indeed! How many positive posts did you read? It's all the same; people who talk about meds and disorders and conditions and illnesses like if they were qualified... *when they are obviously not!* Yeah: we all have become experts in psychiatry after reading the Linden Method page and thouse reviews about that stupid book "The Stranger in the Mirror" (or "Feeling Unreal"; same sh*t with another title) :roll:

Nevertheless, this forum help me for only one thing:_* to realise that internet was meant only to download free music and porn.*
_

So this should be read as my final post. I came to realise -also- that I'm not mentally ill, that things are real, people are real, I AM REAL, and so is my life.

*Goodbye and thanks for all the support... which was absolutely nil!* If any of you, ladies and gentlement, would have payed me any attention, it would keep me captive in this vicious circle of self indulgence, fear, ignorance and unreliable information. So I'm REALLY grateful. Thanks indeed.

One last thing: don't believe any sh*t you read. Not even this.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

people feel it necessary to visit this site beccause of the way a dissociative disorder takes away every sense and understanding of control you have, and throws you into a spectrum of fear youve never experienced before, something a doctor cannot understand. klonopin is good but it wont cure you, NOTHING will suddenly cure you. but no need for a complete decemation of the forum now is there?


----------



## Roderer (Oct 17, 2008)

Roderer said:


> Don't you know what a troll is? If you are familiarized with forums, well, there's no need to explain. Try to see it this way: I register in any forum and tell my story of DP, how it got started, how many years it lasted, how unuseful were both meds and therapies for me, and etc. It would scare the hell outta you, wouldn't it? Anyone can say anything.





dancingwobbler said:


> people feel it necessary to visit this site beccause of the way a dissociative disorder takes away every sense and understanding of control you have, and throws you into a spectrum of fear youve never experienced before, something a doctor cannot understand. klonopin is good but it wont cure you, NOTHING will suddenly cure you. but no need for a complete decemation of the forum now is there?


See?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

how is there a correlation between what i said and that?


----------



## esjen (Nov 30, 2008)

This is long because I have to tell my whole story to fully explain the effects of klonopin.

I was on klonopin (clonazepam) for 3 years (3mg) and this summer i went off it. I was in the hospital (psychiatric) in case of seizures and other stuff that might happen with the withdrawal of klonopin (I was told it was worse than going of heroin, and that xanax is the worst.) I got physically sick, and severe anxiety. I wish I didn't leave when I did but it was too claustrophobic(?) there and i just couldn't take it anymore. I did not know what depersonalization was then and after until recently when i watched the movie "numb" I then read about it and it sounds EXACTLY how i felt then. I wish I knew about this then, it was really frustrating when even doctors didn't know what was going on or how i felt.

MY POINT IS that I do NOT recommend klonopin at all, I now feel as though I was drunk these past 3 years, and in the last 6 months or so when i was on it, I got terribly depressed because I wasn't scared of ANYTHING, i didn't even look before i crossed the street, I had no reflex (not sure if that's the right word). I was bored, tired of everything, just didn't care about anything anymore. I now "jump" all the time (feeling of being scared, watching a scary movie or someone sneaks up on you).

When I was going through this horrible withdrawal (which I now believe was partially depersonalization d). I was first given prozac while i was going off it, later I went up on it and also tried propanalol as I felt numb all over. The propanalol worked physically but not mentally. I then tried seroquel and that seemed to help too, but it later on seemed not to be doing anything for my mood. So THEN, because I was so physically shaky (i could hardly hold a glass of water without spilling) that i went back on klonopin on a lower dose (0.5mg) I then got depressed again and I seemed to act drunk again (to observers). so i went down to 0.25mg. I was still shaky but not as much, so I tried going up more on the prozac, that didn't seem to help either.(I also started lamictal for depression because I've tried pretty much everything) I was STILL shaky so my psychiatrist recommended something different called neurontin (gabapentin), which I am on now (I also stopped the klonopin with no noticeable withdrawal symptoms.) Which has helped a fair amount. Now I seem to only have social phobia (which is the main thing I've tried to overcome since the beginning of all of this, plus depression) It went back to where it was 3 years ago before I even started klonopin, but it's not as severe.

If you need a different reason to not take klonopin, I have one. I drove off the road, rolled over, and got a stop sign indented into the car that nearly killed me. I believe I had a blackout (I couldn't remember the last mile I drove before I crashed) A blackout in which people get when they get terribly drunk. I have no idea why this drug is legal or at least DRIVING while taking this drug. (They do put a warning on it but I had been driving for years) I think it was a long term effect of the drug.

I am a very shy person, and I've been that way for as long as I can remember. While taking klonopin, some days I felt as though I was an outgoing person, which is why I now feel that i was drunk the past 3 years. I have thoughts all the time feeling "Why did I do that?" just as you would feel after you were drunk the day before.

I don't think we know all about klonopin and its effects, I hope we will realize that taking this drug affects us in the same way alcohol does. Actually, doctors know it does the same thing as alcohol, so why are they recommending it?

I hope people will read this and think twice about taking klonopin.

PS: I am not sure I had depersonalization disorder, all I know is that the description of it is how I would explained how I felt.

I also highly recommend seeing a psychologist when going through this


----------



## utterlyadrift23 (Feb 7, 2009)

Roderer said:


> yesyes said:
> 
> 
> > ...how come there are people who say or experience they always have anxiety all their lives and the dp/dr doesn't go away? any explanation for this?


There are several

It makes me laugh at some point. They say they are depersonalizated, that they can't recognize themselves in the mirror, but yet still they remember their user account and its password. Funny thing.

quote]

When I read this line, I laughed for about 30 mins. Hahahahaha. Man you made my day. Hilarious!


----------

